# 500gb drive swap size



## TeeVee (Dec 30, 2004)

I've upgraded a few Tivos in my time but never upgraded anything above 250gb. I'm now attempting to upgrade to a 50 gb drive. I understand it's best to increase the swap file size. Is Tpip the way to go? I always use the weaknees iso to upgrade so I'm unsure how to use tpip and when to use it. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Some folks say you need it, others say you don't. JamieP is pushing his two schools of thought so take a gander and make your decision.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Read over the 'two schools'.......

IMO -127 will do the trick and work just fine.


----------



## TeeVee (Dec 30, 2004)

hmmm, okay. will read it and see what's my next step may be.


----------



## TeeVee (Dec 30, 2004)

Okay, I've decided to go with the larger swap file. Can someone please give me guidance here. Using weaknees disk. Just confused on how to do the tpip.


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Sony SVR2000 S1. I used the PTVupdate free cd to get the LBA48 support on my S1. I upgraded from a single 30gb to a 200g I used the -s option to increase my swap file from 127mb to 300mb then with Copykern intialized it. That worked great on a S1 unit. System has been perfect, not a single issue for 2 days.

David


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The Weaknees CD does not come with tpip. However, it is on the ptvupgrade CD: http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/software/lba48/lba_4.04_license.html


----------



## TeeVee (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys but I'm still quite confused.the link you pointed me to does not allow for larger swap file sizes. The pay one allows you to do it. Og well guess I'll have to pay the 5 bucks lol. Now will it walk me through the process? So used to weaknees method that I'm worried about trying something new out but I have no other choice.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

After you have used mfstools to load your drive:

If you have a series 1 TiVo, use copykern on the ptvupgrade disk to copy a new kernel to the TiVo hard drive. This will also initialize the larger swap space.

If you have a series 2, all you need is to run tpip. The current series 2 kernel already supports LBA48 disks.

The weaknees disk and the ptvupgrade disk are quite similar. They use a slightly different Linux kernel configuration, but the mfstools commands are the same. If you want, boot with the weaknees disk, load your new TiVo disk, then boot with the ptvupgrade disk to run tpip, although you should be able to do everything with the ptvupgrade disk.


----------



## TeeVee (Dec 30, 2004)

Okay, so using weaknees cd (just because I'm familiar with it) I would use normal swap -127, then pop in ptv cd and use tpip? or do i change swap in weaknees cd to 300 ect then run ptv cd? Sorry. just want to make sure i know what i'm doing here.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

If you intend to make swap larger, you must make it larger with mfstools (i.e. -s 300 or whatever you decide). tpip will initialize the swap space for you, because mfstools does not properly initialize swap greater than 127.

By the way for tpip 1.1 on the ptvupgrade disk, the command would be:
tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd?


----------

